# Hanging A TV On Wall



## ashtonallen (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a new TV that I'm going to hang on the wall. I'm using my old mounting kit. The mounting kit came with several sets of screws of different lengths and spacers used to attach the mounting arms to the back of the t.v. The instructions say to be careful not to mount the screws to deep or the tv might get damaged. Its very hard to tell how deep the screws "should" go. Any smart ideas how to decide right depth to put in the screws so that I can feel confidant my new tv isn't going to fall off the wall, without installing them too deep and risk damaging the tv?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would go at least half the wall stud depth.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Use a toothpick or something to measure the depth of the holes.


----------



## ashtonallen (Jan 1, 2017)

That is a great idea. Thank you!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Refer to your owner's manual hard copy or find it online. Mine says:




> Wall Mount Specifications
> Hole Pattern: 400mm x 400mm
> Screw Size: M6
> Screw Length: 10mm
> Screw Pitch: 1mm



edit: The quick start guide that comes with most TVs is not the owner's manual.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I've usually gently hand screwed the screws into the TV while it's still on the ground. It's easy to 'feel' when they're in as far as they want to go. Figure out how much thickness the mount itself needs and find the correct length from that. Or as close to that as you can.


----------

